# Mit KeyListener zwei Tasten gleichzeitig abfragen



## aikar (23. Apr 2008)

Hallo

Ich möchte gerne mit einem KeyListener abfragen ob zwei Tasten gleichzeitig gedrückt sind. Ich kenne zwar isControlDown und isAltDown, aber hier geht es um frei belegbare Tasten. (z.B. Pfeil rauf und Pfeil links).

Ich freue mich über jede Hilfe, danke im Vorraus.


----------



## The_S (24. Apr 2008)

Was mir so spontan einfallen würde: Flags setzen!

Also du legst dir n boolean für pfeillinks und pfeilrauf an. Wenn in keyPressed eine entsprechende Taste gedrückt wurde, setzt du das dazugehörige Flag auf true. Wenn in keyReleased die Taste wieder losgelassen wurde, setzt du den Flag auf false. Jetzt kannst du einfach rausfinden, welche Tasten alle gleichzeitig gedrückt wurden.


----------



## aikar (24. Apr 2008)

Hat funktioniert. Danke vielmals.


----------

